# Migrating to Sydney



## Smartlook86 (Jan 6, 2013)

Dear All,

have filled the skill assessment under SYSTEM ADMIN and waiting for the same.
My agent told me to fill for state sponsorship for SYDNEY.

Please help with the following information :
* how the city to live.
* Cost of living
* job opportunities for Indians


Thanx in advance


----------



## cosmos1981 (Jul 23, 2012)

Hi,

Whats your points score? 
Instead of 190...try for 189 visa...you will be free to go anywhere in AU.

Regards


----------



## Smartlook86 (Jan 6, 2013)

cosmos1981 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Whats your points score?
> Instead of 190...try for 189 visa...you will be free to go anywhere in AU.
> ...



thanx for the quick reply mate.

But because of points, i guess my agent told me that i can only go for 190..
Also my basic graduation and work exp. is different, so m left with only this option.
Please suggest


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2013)

There is no such thing as Sydney state sponsorship. Sydney is a city in the state of NSW.


----------



## Smartlook86 (Jan 6, 2013)

ok.. got it..
let me re-check with him


----------



## Arpitwaj (Oct 6, 2012)

Having visa 190 or 189 affects any thing from job perspective ? Or the employer will shy with a guy having 190 visa as he has limitation on his part initially for moving to states(if require).


----------



## Smartlook86 (Jan 6, 2013)

_shel said:


> There is no such thing as Sydney state sponsorship. Sydney is a city in the state of NSW.



Hi, 

I have just checked with my agent, he was talking about state sponsorship for NSW only.


mate can you help me with the information on the same.
I mean the cost of living , job market ( have applied for skill assessment in SYSTEM ADMINISTRATOR)

just like the other people, m too much worried about.

having exp of + 6 years.
Currently working as Sr. technical Support Associate with DELL International from last 3.6 years.


----------



## Mr.Wave (Nov 20, 2012)

Smartlook86 said:


> Also my basic graduation and work exp. is different, so m left with only this option.


hello smartlook..

what does this mean?
graduation and work experience is different, so you have only option of 190?

can you please share more info on this..i did not understand this.


----------



## mangs (Dec 9, 2012)

Hi smartlook86.

I understand the problem that a different graduation and work experience would create.

Can you tell me which agent are you employing for the process?


All the best.


----------



## intalue (Jan 2, 2013)

Smartlook86 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have just checked with my agent, he was talking about state sponsorship for NSW only.
> 
> ...


The answers below are on the basis of my two year stay in SYD between 2007 and 2009

*Cost of Living*
Sydney is probably the most expensive cities in Australia. Depending on your work you will have to choose to live close to your office. Commuting can be a stinger! Renting an apartment would be anywhere from 550 to 1500+ AUD per week depending on your need for luxury and proximity to work.

If I were you, I would travel alone (without spouse, parents, siblings, etc) and rent+share a room with another person in a shared apartment. It makes solid sense to do this at least until you secure a full-time job. Gumtree.com.au will give you plenty of options. Roomshare Ads | Free Local Classifieds Gumtree Australia 

*Job Market*
Job Market is pretty much like it is in Mumbai or Delhi. Except you will need to be good at your communication skills and be easy going and adaptive. Since you will hold a PR (Permanent Residency), I do not suppose there should be any core issue with your application. Just keep in mind that with a state sponsorship you will be restricted to be in NSW for a minimum of two years out of the 5 year grant (I am not sure about the State Sponsorship terms, CAN SOMEONE (readers) PLEASE CONFIRM THIS?).

There are good job consulting agents in there too, who may be able to help you. But until you get a job, it may make sense to do casual jobs.

Hope the above information helps.


----------



## Smartlook86 (Jan 6, 2013)

thanx for ur reply.
i was just worried bcoz of the comments for some people in different forms who were saying that they were not able to manage in Sydney and finally came back to India


----------



## Smartlook86 (Jan 6, 2013)

Also, i wud like to know that is it easy to get a call center job in NSW ???


----------



## Guest (Jan 7, 2013)

You want to move to Australia to work in a call centre when the cost of living is so high? You could do that is India and not struggle to get by!


----------



## intalue (Jan 2, 2013)

_shel said:


> You want to move to Australia to work in a call centre when the cost of living is so high? You could do that is India and not struggle to get by!


@ Shel - Haha! Good on you, budd. I think he meant that in with Casual Jobs in perspective, which he could do while he finds a full time profile. If not, then I second your thoughts!

@ Smartlook86 - Well, no one said its going to be picture perfect; no one ever will. Finding a job will be tough, but not impossible. You have to believe in your abilities. Trust me you have the abilities if you were cleared by the skills assessor and got a Visa. It's a question of belief and how confidently you present yourself. (Absolutely a clone process of how you found yourself a job in India, isn't it?)


----------



## Smartlook86 (Jan 6, 2013)

intalue said:


> @ Shel - Haha! Good on you, budd. I think he meant that in with Casual Jobs in perspective, which he could do while he finds a full time profile. If not, then I second your thoughts!
> 
> @ Smartlook86 - Well, no one said its going to be picture perfect; no one ever will. Finding a job will be tough, but not impossible. You have to believe in your abilities. Trust me you have the abilities if you were cleared by the skills assessor and got a Visa. It's a question of belief and how confidently you present yourself. (Absolutely a clone process of how you found yourself a job in India, isn't it?)


i have also read that there is a good scope of Profiles providing technical support or server support over phone (all these profile sum up in BPO/Call Center Industry)
)


----------



## Smartlook86 (Jan 6, 2013)

intalue said:


> @ Shel - Haha! Good on you, budd. I think he meant that in with Casual Jobs in perspective, which he could do while he finds a full time profile. If not, then I second your thoughts!
> 
> @ Smartlook86 - Well, no one said its going to be picture perfect; no one ever will. Finding a job will be tough, but not impossible. You have to believe in your abilities. Trust me you have the abilities if you were cleared by the skills assessor and got a Visa. It's a question of belief and how confidently you present yourself. (Absolutely a clone process of how you found yourself a job in India, isn't it?)




 its just that all the comments over forms and other social sites creating a baffling situation ...


Although i've applied for family PR but 1st i'll come alone , once i find a gud job then i'll call my wife and kid.


----------



## Smartlook86 (Jan 6, 2013)

Hi,

For skill assessment , my documents are ready.
but my agent has told me that the copies of documents need to be attested by Notery Officer , then we can file the case online.

Is it required ?????


----------



## brahmgupta (Mar 10, 2012)

Smartlook86 said:


> Hi,
> 
> For skill assessment , my documents are ready.
> but my agent has told me that the copies of documents need to be attested by Notery Officer , then we can file the case online.
> ...


Yes it is required. 
Any copy of original document should be attested before uploading.


----------



## Smartlook86 (Jan 6, 2013)

brahmgupta said:


> Yes it is required.
> Any copy of original document should be attested before uploading.


So, cant be just scan the Original Documents and upload the same ????


----------



## Nanshri (Apr 17, 2012)

Smartlook86 said:


> So, cant be just scan the Original Documents and upload the same ????


They expect documents to b notorized and if some document missing and all then u need to give stat declaration


----------



## Riza2012 (Mar 2, 2012)

Smartlook86 said:


> Also, i wud like to know that is it easy to get a call center job in NSW ???


you mentioned that you work as Support for dell in India call center, and ur applying under sys admin ? NSW doesn't have sponorship for support. make sure ur experience match and that the agent is not mis-leading u, if ur changing titles , description as per agent instruction be careful as many agents commit fraud and u'll be in trouble if ur caught. If ur experience truly matches a sys admin then no problem. Just thought i'd warn u as many ppl here got fraud by agents who promise them stuff.


----------



## ChrisJAnderson (Dec 17, 2012)

brahmgupta said:


> Yes it is required.
> Any copy of original document should be attested before uploading.


I have heard that you can upload a colour scan of the original document without attestation.


----------



## Smartlook86 (Jan 6, 2013)

Riza2012 said:


> you mentioned that you work as Support for dell in India call center, and ur applying under sys admin ? NSW doesn't have sponorship for support. make sure ur experience match and that the agent is not mis-leading u, if ur changing titles , description as per agent instruction be careful as many agents commit fraud and u'll be in trouble if ur caught. If ur experience truly matches a sys admin then no problem. Just thought i'd warn u as many ppl here got fraud by agents who promise them stuff.




These days m working with Dell BPO, but m having 5+ years of exp. in core IT.


----------



## Smartlook86 (Jan 6, 2013)

Finally filled the case for Skill Assessment


----------



## Smartlook86 (Jan 6, 2013)

HI, 

My skill assessment status shows - WITH ASSESSOR...
What does that mean ???


----------



## Janneeyrre (Jan 8, 2013)

Smartlook86 said:


> HI,
> 
> My skill assessment status shows - WITH ASSESSOR...
> What does that mean ???


It means that your documents are WITH an Assessor. Assessor is a person who assesses education and work qualifications. 
The application that you submitted, along with supporting documents are all WITH the accessor now. Before, they were sitting on immigration servers hard drive, now they are WITH the accessor. It also means that he's working on it and assessing you now. 

Be good.


----------



## Smartlook86 (Jan 6, 2013)

Janneeyrre said:


> It means that your documents are WITH an Assessor. Assessor is a person who assesses education and work qualifications.
> The application that you submitted, along with supporting documents are all WITH the accessor now. Before, they were sitting on immigration servers hard drive, now they are WITH the accessor. It also means that he's working on it and assessing you now.
> 
> Be good.





thanx for ur qucik reply dear.

Do you have any idea - usually how much time it takes ?
lane:


----------



## dejumotalks (Jan 4, 2013)

Dude, I suggest you visit the thread below;
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...cs-skills-assessment-processing-time-282.html


----------



## Smartlook86 (Jan 6, 2013)

12 days ... still WITH ACCESSOR


----------



## Smartlook86 (Jan 6, 2013)

Dear All, 

The status for my ACS skill assessment has been changed to "IN-PROGRESS" today which was showing "With Assessor" from last 40 days .

What does that mean???


----------



## bliss (Feb 8, 2013)

Smartlook86 said:


> Dear All,
> 
> The status for my ACS skill assessment has been changed to "IN-PROGRESS" today which was showing "With Assessor" from last 40 days .
> 
> What does that mean???


It means that shortly you will get your result maybe within 1-2 days. Since it is Friday tomorrow , you may expect your result in beginning of next week.


----------



## Smartlook86 (Jan 6, 2013)

bliss said:


> It means that shortly you will get your result maybe within 1-2 days. Since it is Friday tomorrow , you may expect your result in beginning of next week.


thanx for the reply Bliss.
hearing that is a much relief


----------



## Megha09 (Dec 16, 2012)

Check ACS skills assessment processing time thread.


----------



## Smartlook86 (Jan 6, 2013)

bliss said:


> It means that shortly you will get your result maybe within 1-2 days. Since it is Friday tomorrow , you may expect your result in beginning of next week.



Hi Bliss,


I got the skill assessment result today morning. +ve :clap2:


----------



## Smartlook86 (Jan 6, 2013)

I got the skill assessment result today morning. +ve


----------

